# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne >  Pytanie i zabieg usunięcia nerki/guza

## ka--ha@o2.pl

Witam, 

Trzy tygodnie temu mój tata przeszedł on operację na nieszczelne jelito którego powodem była zaawansowana przepuklina pachwinowa. W wyniku powikłań miał on także zapalenie otrzewnej, wiewydolność nerek. Długo dochodził do siebie po operacji, były problemy z gojeniem się rany operacyjnej, wysoka gorączka ok 40 stopni (podobno spodowana zakażeniem bakterią e coli), nieutrzymywaniem pokarmów i ogólny stan taty był kiepski. 

Wczoraj (po trzech tygodniach) wyszedł ze szpitala, w tej chwili podajemy mu: fraxiparine (1x dziennie), polprazol (1 x dziennie), furosemidum (2x dziennie), kalikoz, poltram combo (2x dziennie).

Ciągle pokazuje że ma ból w dolnej części brzucha, mało je i jest w złym samopoczuciu. Nie za bardzo chce wstawać, nie chce nawet oglądać telewizji.  

W trakcie rekonwalescencji mojemu tacie wykryto guza na nerce 7x5.5cm (potwierdzilo to badanie tomografi komputerowej). 

Lekarz skierował tatę na usunięcie nerki na za 2 tygodnie (2-giego stycznia). 

Mam 2 pytania:
1. Kiedy można przerwać te leki (opiatiowe)? Czytałam że mają bardzo drastyczne skutki uboczne. 
2. Czy skierowanie na operację usunięcia nerki nie jest za wcześnie? 


Bardzo proszę o odpowiedz i z gory dziekuje. 

Katarzyna J.

----------


## jamesbt

Co do nerki... Jest kilka innych metod leczenia ale są poważne 'ale'... Sam guz operowalny jest jeżeli ma mniej niż 4cm. Chemioterapia sama w sobie nie jest skuteczna. Bez nerki da się żyć i taka decyzja najlepiej rokuje dla twojego taty. Guz jest dość duży, ryzyko wystąpienia przerzutów też jest duże. Trzeba działać szybko. W takich sytuacjach rozważa się nie tylko usunięcie nerki, ale też torebki tłuszczowej, blaszkami powięzi nerkowej, nadnerczem i regionalnymi węzłami chłonnymi. Myślę, że to miał na myśli lekarz mówiąc o usunięciu nerki.

----------


## amatiz

Najlepszy preparat na skórę, zmarszczki itp:
allegro.pl/olej-arganowy-100-najtaniej-z-maroka-tylko-100szt-i2878215990.html

----------

